# public land bunny hunting



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

went out with my cousin this morning!!! what a great morning to be out in the woods.... it was great... we only hunted till about 10:30... I jumped one within about 15 minutes and took a crack at him after I fought the briars off my face and missed but my cousin rolled him... great shot! then we swept along a creek bottom and he jumped one 10 feet away from me and doesn't even say anything.... JERK... scared the crap out of me when he let his benelli black eagle roar... he missed I took a crack and hit him and he finished him off...jumped two more that day I jumped one behind us and I nailed a little tree, not much left of it.... and then I jumped another one for my cousin and it came out and stopped at his feet... he didn't want to totally blow it up so he stepped towards it to get it to come back to me but it almost ran up his leg and he missed it bad.... saw one other one after he shot and that was all by 9! not a bad day of hunting on public land in woodbury wildlife area! probably saw about 15 other guys enjoying the last few weekends of the season!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nothing quite like a day out in the field with a good friend. I also have numerous tree mounts from grouse hunting. I think if I added all the trees up I could build a small house.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah that is one tough animal to hunt being that they are in the thickest stuff you can find and you never know when they will fly... 2 inches from your foot or 10 yards in front of you..... i have gotten plenty of trees in my hunting experiences...with everything slugs shot aand arrows....I did get a grouse with my compound one year that was pretty cool.... course it was on the ground!


----------

